# On site printing at events, how do you sell prints?



## PushingTin (Apr 8, 2011)

You are shooting an event and have an on site printer available.

How do you sell your photos?

Do you have your laptop and hope people will come and view the photos and then decide to buy a print?

Do you a print a photo and then approach a propesctive customer hoping they will buy it?

What is the standard best practice for selling photos at an event?


----------

